# Scariest thing thats ever happend to u!!



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Must be true


----------



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

There was a homeless guy that would come and knock on my bed room window when I was sleeping or changing. The police told us. It was scary!! Because we have seen him!! My dad had his gun and was sitting in my room for hours!! This went on for a couple months!! We was sleeping on our porch to.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

The scariest thing to happen to me was when my youngest was one year old i was talking to my dad on the phone and my son was walking towards me and he started crying then he started coughing, i went to him and i said dad i think he's having an asthma attack (he hadn't been diagnosed with it but it just sounded like one) then i said again oh my god dad i think he's having an asthma attack i'm crying at this point freaking out not knowing what to do..my dad said call 911 so i hung up and called 911 my dad at this point jumped in his truck to fly over to my house..i called 911 and told them i think my son was havnig an asthma attack they dispatched an ambulance but for some reason i hung up with them i was freaked out and forgot i was supposed to stay on the line wiht them i called my dad back screaming dad he's not breathing he's not breathing..by the time the ambulance got there my son wasn't breathing and was blue..they worked on him in my yard and gt him breathing again..but it took them all the way to the hospital before they could get his oxygen level up..thats how i learned he had asthma..my sister called my husband to let him know our son had been taken to the hospital but my husband didn't know if he was alive til he got there. Worse day of our lives. I was so scared. He's been in the hospital a few times but thankfully none as bad as that..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow! Both of those are really scary!
We had some neighbors at one point that would often throw these huge parties. Sometimes the cars would fill the cul-de-sac and be lined up all the way to the end of the street! The guests would all get drunk and be extremely loud and disturb the peace. Anyway, one day these neighbors had only a few teenagers over getting themselves drunk. My best friend and I (we were like 12 and 14 at the time) were crossing the street from her house to mine, only we were going in a roundabout way to avoid being seen. Then we _were_ seen by a couple drunk boys that were goofing off with a red sports car. They started yelling at us and driving toward us. We hid behind a wide-spreading cedar tree, but heard them whooping it up and yelling, "You can't get away from us!" and driving closer. We panicked and ran behind another neighbor's house. At last the boys drove away. My friend was almost laughing and I was crying, we were both so scared. I've never been scared so bad before or since! I think I know how rabbits feel when they're being chased by dogs!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think one of the scariest things to happen to me would be this one time me and my friend Jess decided to go for a swim around in the dam on her farm. We were wearing those ballet flat shoes and we walked along the other edge of the dam when we looked down at our feeds and there was a big fat snake right there that we almost stepped on! We panicked and tried to run but the shoes had no grip and the rocks were slippery and we were just screaming like lunatics and ran all the way to the car and jumped in the tray. Her parents and her sister were just like, what the heck!
Looking back on it, running away was probably the dumbest move. Lucky for us it was a more docile kind of snake.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow guys. I'd have to say a few for me. A man approached my friend and i tried to lure us into his car when we were in kindergarden- luckily don't remember that as much. Swimming in a pond area to find a (i think it was a water mocassin) swimming toward us. I think the worse two were. One of my twins at 2- 2 1/2 came down the hall obviously choking- he'd found a little hard candy on the closet floor! Tried the patting on the back, arms up, you name it- had to do a baby size heimlic while screaming for my husband. One of my kids just at 3 yrs old was in the shopping cart passed the bathroom at walmart said he had to go potty- he was in a pull up and I thought he was not really having to go. Got out of the cart I had a hold of his hand, when he yanked his hand, I no sooner turned and he was gone! started looking under the clothes racks thinking he hid, nope gone! They did code adam, I'm balling, some woman found him in the bathroom where he had made a bee line for!


----------

